# Warner Springs Ranch for sale(2009)



## Ddee555 (Jan 25, 2009)

My title says it all...  I was reading online that Warner Springs Ranch is up for sale?  Does anyone have any further info on this?

My family has stayed at the ranch a few times, and although it is a bit run-down ("rustic"), we have always enjoyed our stays.

I know that the Pala Indians are interested in purchasing it, because it is their ancestral lands...  But, I'm hoping that whoever buys the ranch, will develop it for further public use, as a timeshare operation.  I am not an owner--becuase the monthly fees are so expensive--but, I would love to be, if it was bought by a timeshare outfit and managed and upkept properly.

What does everyone think?


----------



## rhonda (Feb 11, 2009)

The owners voted late last year to list the ranch for sale.  We are presently voting on two specific offers received prior to the "list" decision.  Both of the offers include intentions of running the property as a "resort" for some number of years forward.


----------



## Ddee555 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Thank you Rhonda*

Thank you Rhonda.  I appreciate your insight.  I am going to send you a PM with a few questions.

Take care.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*any news on this?*

Any more recent news on this resort?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 4, 2009)

Plenty of great events planned ... participation in the 100 Hours of Astronomy Project, Elvis Meets the Andrew Sisters" performance, Tae Kwon Do/Kickboxing, watercolor painting classes, guitar hero, pottery classes, guided hikes,  trail rides, yoga, Easter activities and more.  Visit the Special Events page for schedules.

It is a great time to visit the ranch ... and owners may now pass discounts on room reservations along to friends.  I'd be happy to help Tuggers book reservations ...


----------



## applegirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you rhonda for posting the activities schedule.  So much going on!   This is a neat resort.   I stayed there years ago when I was pregnant with our first child and my husband was on a conference there.  I remember thinking, I'd like to return to this place sometime and explore it more!

What kind of rates can you get for us TUGgers?  We would be 2 adults and 2 children and would require a unit with a kitchen.  Do they have kitchens in them?

Thanks!

Janna


----------



## rhonda (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, Janna -

I sent you a PM with some room types/rates.  Sorry ... no kitchens, only small dorm-type refrigerators in some units.  WSR has three dining options on the property: Anza Lodge (dinners and special events), Golf Grill (breakfast/lunch) and the Smiling Waters Cafe (poolside).  

As most of our visits are for 1 or 2 nights, we enjoy dining in the Anza Lodge ... and living off snack foods (no cooking required) in between.  I realize this is more difficult with the two little ones.
- Rhonda


----------



## rhonda (Jul 6, 2010)

Update on the sale, posted 7/1/10:
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010/jul/01/ranch-resort-will-get-facelift/


----------



## rhonda (Oct 31, 2011)

Lastest email from our HOA President suggests we'll close escrow on January 2, 2012.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2012)

*Posted today: CBRE chosen to market Warner Springs Ranch*

This was posted today on San Diego Source: 

http://www.sddt.com/News/article.cf...n+to+market+Warner+Springs+Ranch#.UIssMo7DKr0

Snippet:


			
				San Diego Source said:
			
		

> CBRE’s Golf & Resort Group has been authorized by the U.S. Bankruptcy Court to market Warner Springs Ranch for sale on behalf of the debtor, which will have a say in who buys the property.
> 
> The Warner Springs Ranchowners Association has the option of using what is known as a “stalking horse” bid. Under such a provision, the entity in bankruptcy gets to decide who will make the initial bid on the property.



For full article, please refer to the link.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 20, 2013)

Ranch sold to Pacific Hospitality Group in BK court.

Link to article published today in the Ramona Patch:  http://ramona.patch.com/articles/warner-springs-ranch-resort-sold-at-auction 

Some of the other "news" releases attempt to disclose elements of negotiation and are sorely incomplete (thus appearing biased).

=== EDITED to add Additional/Related Links ===
Warner Springs Ranch in San Diego County Purchased at Auction By Pacific Hospitality Group, Hotel News Resource
Pacific Hospitality Group buys Warner Springs resort at auction, Ramona Sentinel


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 20, 2013)

The question is did the HOA have the super majority to authorize the sale or was the bankruptcy judge allowed to approve the sale absent the numbers.

This could be the bell wringer of dissolving time shares with non performing intervals.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> The question is did the HOA have the super majority to authorize the sale or was the bankruptcy judge allowed to approve the sale absent the numbers.


I believe that they did have super majority owner approval through the results of an assent process taken several years back.  If I recall correctly, the assent process was later challenged and upheld.  

Additional "in the news" links:
Pacific Hospitality Group Announces Acquisition of Historic Warner Springs Ranch, Herald Online, 3/25/13


----------



## rhonda (Apr 29, 2013)

We've just received word that Escrow closed earlier today.  I'll now have to modify the resort list in my profile.    I'm terribly sad to lose my favorite property ... and will try to remain hopeful for good things from the new owner, PHG.


----------



## rhonda (May 29, 2013)

Last week we received official notice of PHG's intent to close the Equestrian Center.  I'm planning to move my horses off the property this coming Saturday. I'll sure miss my barn buddies (boarders and staff), the lovely deep sand arena and those glorious trails!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 30, 2018)

Whoo-hoo!  This morning I received a last-minute invitation to help support the _first_ breakfast ride at the Warner Springs Ranch Resort since it closed in January 2012.  A family who, like us, were owners at the ranch long ago booked a special event to celebrate an important birthday.  The ranch readied a wagon (pulled by a truck rather than the draft mules of the past), a string of trail horses and breakfast foods provided by the Golf Grill.  The outing was a coordinated effort of both WSRR staff and local "trail angel" volunteers, like myself. 

I was so thrilled to enjoy a breakfast ride again.  Wishing God's Blessing for the birthday guest and her family.  So glad they nudged the ranch into test-driving a return of this marvelous old tradition.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2019)

With snow falling ... I sooooo miss the hot springs today!  Today would be a lovely day to soak like a snow monkey!  Sigh.


----------

